# Surchauffe iMac Mountain Lion



## brunowajskop (10 Août 2012)

Depuis le passage à ML, l'iMac (27", late 2009, 8go) surchauffe. Des solutions en attendant un patch ?


----------



## nikomimi (10 Août 2012)

Comme tous les problèmes de ce genre, tu n'a qu'a ouvrir le moniteur d'activité et de regarder quel appli te bouffe la charge processeur.


----------



## Siciliano (10 Août 2012)

Ce serait bien de savoir ce que t'appelles "surchauffe"...
Alu de l'iMac trop chaud ? Soufflerie à fond ? Extinction de l'iMac ? Autres... ?


----------



## brunowajskop (12 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Comme tous les problèmes de ce genre, tu n'a qu'a ouvrir le moniteur d'activité et de regarder quel appli te bouffe la charge processeur.



indesign : 5%
Firefox : 16
windowserver 5

Inactif : 92%

L'iMac est juste bouillant (alu en haut de l'écran à gauche), bcp plus qu'il ne l'était sous Lion.


----------



## arnom1 (14 Août 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Je n'ai rien d'autre d'ouvert que Safari (97% inactif) et mon iMac 27" i5 de 2009 avec 8Go de RAM surchauffe comme un malade alors que sous Snow Leopard et Lion il commençait à peine à tirer la tronche avec utilisation intensive de Final Cut ou encore Aperture...

Je ne lai jamais entendu autant ventiler et le dessus est bouillant... 
C'est grave docteur?


----------



## toreto04 (15 Août 2012)

le mieu serait deja de voir a quel temperature est votre Imac, en installant un soft comme iStat 

Pour ma part sur mon Imac Mid 2011, pas de probleme de chauffe avec mountain lion, en moyenne 37°, et le dessus de l'Imac pas plus chaud que sous lion


----------



## Saevin (15 Août 2012)

J'ai le même problème ! Normalement, la température moyenne de mon Mac est 38-42 degré mais lorsque je joue à un jeu, Diablo 3 par exemple quelques parties de mon ordinateur deviennent ultra-chaudes ! 

C'est surtout le GPU DIE qui est selon moi trop chaud, il monte facilement à 80 degré (il redescend a 50 degré en environ 10 minutes une fois l'ordinateur éteint).

Il a aussi d'autres parties du GPU qui touche le 70-78 degré... c'est vraiment chaud ! Et c'est UNIQUEMENT lorsque je joue à quelque chose.

Est-ce normal ? Il y a t'il un moyen pour qu'il ne monte pas en haut de 70 degré ?


----------



## arnom1 (15 Août 2012)

Personnellement en période de ventilation intensive et toujours avec safari uniquement ouvert, on est sans problème à 60° sur l'ensemble des caractéristiques...


----------



## wayne (18 Août 2012)

Moi aussi, j'ai le même problème de surchauffe. L'aluminium en haut est brûlant. Je ne peux pas laisser la main dessus 10 secondes sans me brûler. Tout le quart Haut/gauche en regardant l'écran est brûlant. Et ça, depuis mountain lion. Mon iMac date de janvier 2011.


Comment peut on savoir ce qui fait chauffer de façon si inquiétante?


----------



## manonet (25 Août 2012)

Idem
Surchauffe de mon Imac depuis passage à ML.

Config Imac 24" mid 2007, mémoire 4Go
données Istat :
51° en moyenne 
ventilateur 2347 tpm 
power supply 76° (!!)


----------



## Rizerfr (25 Août 2012)

Pas de solution disponible pour le moment , pour ma part j'ai préféré downgradé vers Lion


----------



## chrispff (25 Août 2012)

Rizerfr a dit:


> Pas de solution disponible pour le moment , pour ma part j'ai préféré downgradé vers Lion



Idem sauf que je suis meme repassé a SL 
Je peux enfin remettre mon MB sur les jambes, ne plus entendre les ventillos tourner toutes les 10 minutes.

Les problemes de (sur)chauffe dans pas mal de cas ne sont pas nouveaux, ca date de Lion. Certes beaucoup n'ont aucun souci, mais nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance.
Il n'y a qu'a parcourir les nombreux forums pour s'en rendre compte.
Je m'etais habitué avec Lion, mais ML ca a été encore pire. C'est devenu la canicule!
Je me rend vraiment compte de la difference en etant repassé a SL, apres 1 an de Lion et 1 mois de ML... quel silence!

Bien entendu toujours en clean install, rien ne pouvant expliquer ses problemes de chauffe dans le moniteur d'activité, etc....


----------



## niscaro (26 Août 2012)

1 de plus sur la liste, Imac late 2009. Sa chauffe vraiment depuis le passage à ML!
sans rien faire, je suis déjà à 45° 

on y ferait presque cuire des &#339;ufs au plat :hein: si on pousse un peu la machine

pour l'instant, je contrôle la température avec smcFanControl en augmentant la vitesse des ventilos.
si pas de changement avec la 10.8.2, je downgrade et c'est ML qui ira se faire cuire un &#339;uf 

j'ai aussi un MBP 15" late 2011. lui, il va rester gentiment sous lion


----------



## Saevin (27 Août 2012)

Télécharger smc fan control et vous aurez plus aucun problème, je vous le garanti ! De plus, il est gratuit.

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23049/smcfancontrol


----------



## niscaro (27 Août 2012)

Saevin a dit:


> Télécharger smc fan control et vous aurez plus aucun problème, je vous le garanti ! De plus, il est gratuit.
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23049/smcfancontrol



tu ne fais que donner le lien du soft que j'ai cité sur mon précédent post    de là à dire que cela règle tous les problèmes, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne 

en ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait trois choses hier soir:
1 j'ai zappé la PRAM
2 j'ai passé Applejack  (single mode) (gratuit) 
3 j'ai passé iDéfrag (défragmentation complète) (payant)

je tourne ce matin avec des valeurs un peu plus raisonnable 36°//39° en 1 heure d'utilisation ce qui n'était pas du tout le cas avant. j'avais 44°//47° voir plus au bout de 10 minutes.

je retrouve ce qui faisait le charme de l'Imac.... son silence !

Edit: je n'ai pas fait de clean install

A suivre, donc....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

Je me permet de mettre mon grain de sel .
Ce matin j'ai rajouté deux barrettes mémoires  (je suis passé de 4 a 12 ) , et j'ai été surpris de trouver la grille  presque bouchée par la poussière ...J'ai passé un bon coup d'aspi , et le mac souffle moins depuis . Alors peut être que ????


----------



## Rizerfr (31 Août 2012)

Si tu parles de la grille de la RAM ça n'a pas grand chose à voir car il n'y a pas de ventilateur donc rien à refroidir , de plus je ne pense pas que le Mac gagne 10 degrés du jour au lendemain à cause de la poussière :mouais:
Moi en attendant je suis retourné sous Lion je suis à 50 degrés en utilisation basique Itunes Skype Google chrome avec 5 fenêtres et quand je tourne à fond Minecraft Skype Mail Chrome Steam Itunes je monte rarement au dessus des 65 pendant 2 heures environ !

Imac 21.5" 2011


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

Ben tu sais quoi , tu colle un ruban adhésif tout le long de la grille que j'ai aspiré , et tu me tiens au courant .


----------



## niscaro (31 Août 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Ben tu sais quoi , tu colle un ruban adhésif tout le long de la grille que j'ai aspiré , et tu me tiens au courant .



une idée à gratter 

bon, sinon, appel à l'assistance Apple, il m'ont dit que c'est normal !  que cela pouvait toucher certaines machines, pas d'inquiétude à avoir !

toutes les manips qu'ils m'ont demander de faire, je les avait déjà fait. sauf une, lors de la création d'un nouveau compte admin, j'ai remarqué que les ventilos tournaient un peu plus vite. Je suis passé de 1000 rpm à 1250 rpm par défaut sur le nouveau profil ?

C'est tout ! merci monsieur ! au revoir monsieur !

il y a pire quand je lis un autre topic sur le même sujet


----------



## Picassoloto (30 Mars 2013)

et un de plus , la semaine dernier je suis de LION 10.7.5 a ML 10.8.3 et bien j'ai signalé à APPLE que mon Imac 4GO Ram / INTEL CORE 2 DUO 3,6 GHz: 21,5 pouces chauffe comme un malade alors que sous LION jamais eus ce PB ?il chauffe alors que je ne suis même pas entrain de surfer. chauffe à partir d'en bas bande noir jusqu'en haut ou là il est bouillant et puis par moment la température redevient normale comprends pas?


----------



## tomahawkcochise (4 Septembre 2013)

Rizerfr a dit:


> Si tu parles de la grille de la RAM ça n'a pas grand chose à voir car il n'y a pas de ventilateur donc rien à refroidir , de plus je ne pense pas que le Mac gagne 10 degrés du jour au lendemain à cause de la poussière :mouais:
> Moi en attendant je suis retourné sous Lion je suis à 50 degrés en utilisation basique Itunes Skype Google chrome avec 5 fenêtres et quand je tourne à fond Minecraft Skype Mail Chrome Steam Itunes je monte rarement au dessus des 65 pendant 2 heures environ !
> 
> Imac 21.5" 2011



... et bien si ! L'IMac gagne 10°, voire plus, si on passe un bon coup d'aspirateur sur le bas de la machine où on peut nettement voir que la poussière finit par s'entasser et boucher les grilles et donc empêcher l'IMac d'être bien ventilé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------

j'ai un souci de surchauffe avec l'IMac, par contre je suis toujours sous Snow Leopard... donc rien à voir avec Mountain Lion...


----------

